# help my driveway is too steep



## govinda (Aug 27, 2010)

I am not a homeowner, so I am looking for the cheapest workable solution I can find.  Moving is not financially possible right now, but I live in a really rough part of West Oakland, and I really need to find a way to use this driveway.  My car has already been stolen once and last week it was broken into yet again.  This time the meth heads on my block moved into it and used it as a toilet.
The driveway slopes immediately down from the sidewalk to a sublevel garage.  I bottom out really bad when trying to pull in because my rear wheels are still in the street when my front wheels begin the descent.  To complicate issues the driveway is gated, so I must approach it straight on, and just at the crest is a raised metal slide for the gate, which catches on my cars underbody.
Please any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
And PS... No my landlord will not repour the driveway.

Sorry I couldn't figure out how to attach pics.  If I figure it out later I will add them.


----------



## Cork-Guy (Aug 27, 2010)

Sadly, there isn't any cheap solution to this problem. I would contact your local department of housing and complain about the conditions of the driveway. They may be able to put the pressure on your landlord to make them fix it. Have you considered a car alarm for the issue with the natives?


----------



## govinda (Aug 27, 2010)

Cork-Guy said:


> Sadly, there isn't any cheap solution to this problem. I would contact your local department of housing and complain about the conditions of the driveway. They may be able to put the pressure on your landlord to make them fix it. Have you considered a car alarm for the issue with the natives?



Worse still I had a car alarm but it was stolen a couple weeks before they took my car.


----------



## budro (Aug 28, 2010)

go by the tire store. see if the next size larger (height) will work on your car. it might do the trick. talk to them first and bear in mind they want to sell you tires so you'll need to scope out how much rise you need to do the job. is it just on the curb part of the street? a little strategically placed sack of concrete here and there might do the trick. if it is well travelled by other vehicles you may want to do that at off hours and pour it as dry as you can. an off hour may hide who did it too! is this a new car or older one? i did a job for a couple on a steep lot and when they moved in her car scrubbed so she went and bought an suv which was higher and worked. if your car was stolen and you had insurance, be smart when you go to replace it. down here in alabama, when we have a meth head move in the neighborhood, his car always seems to be the one being vandalized and other bad things happen to them. seems as if people are watching them and after their two or three day binge of being up on the mess they have to "crash" for a day or two. these bad things always seem happen while they are sleeping. you know, tires slashed, piece of wood or metal jambed in the key hole, other things like that. terrible world out there. the police can't seem to find any neighbors who know anything. poor meth heads.


----------



## govinda (Aug 28, 2010)

Ya maybe bigger tires will work.   Think I need more than that though.  Its a saturn station wagon, and ya I have insurance but it was recovered.  The metal gate slide is hitting high enough that it brings me to a complete stop.  As it stands I would rip my exhaust off before I got past.  Myabe I could pour a lip just inside the gate to lower the downgrade.  I hate to do all that and still not get in though.


----------



## govinda (Aug 28, 2010)

And those poor meth heads are just reaping what they sew.


----------



## govinda (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## handyguys (Aug 30, 2010)

how about an hydraulic suspension? 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atY6S9Ck0Hc]YouTube - Incredible Low Rider Hydraulics![/ame]

Better suggestion would be to move. Oakland CA is an expensive area compared to many safer places.


----------

